
The Opera Mobile emulator - shawndumas
http://labs.opera.com/news/2010/04/22/
======
elblanco
This is a great idea, I wish more mobile browsers had something like this.

------
steve19
I may be in the minority, but I am loving Opera on the iPhone.

